# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Ανακοίνωση: E-mails προς το e-psychology.gr

## NikosD.

Εξαιτίας ενός παρατεταμένου τεχνικού προβλήματος που δεν έγινε έγκαιρα αντιληπτό,
από τις 10 Ιουλίου έως και χθες 30 Ιουλίου,
δεν ελήφθησαν τα e-mails που έχουν σταλλεί προς οποιοδήποτε τμήμα του e-psychology.gr (τεχνικό τμήμα, τμήμα πωλήσεων, τμήμα υποστήριξης, τμήμα διαχείρισης φόρουμ, τμήμα βιβλιοπωλείου κτλ).

Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση σας.

----------

